# chainsaw death- Plum, PA-01/04



## geofore (Jan 20, 2004)

*chainsaw death*

A man, age 26, over in Plum, the other side of Pittsburgh from me was killed today when the chainsaw struck him in the head. The news is sketchy right now. A full report should be on the news and in the paper tomorrow after the family is notified.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey George,

Just saw the news myself. They mentioned something about him going out for firewood. Sounds to me like a kickback injury!


----------



## NeTree (Jan 21, 2004)

Keep us posted!

Thanks


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 21, 2004)

As of this morning they are ruling the death as an accident. Nothing new.


----------



## geofore (Jan 22, 2004)

*chainsaw/death*

Very little in the paper about it. Brenan Testa, 26, was found by a family friend shortly before 8:30 p.m. The wife and mother asked a friend to go look for him when he did not return home after going out to cut firewood on private property where he usually cut his firewood. Police said it looks like the saw kicked back and hit Brenan in the head killing him. 
After dark and alone to cut firewood is not a good combination. Snow on the ground, slippery out there. The paper did not say if he was wearing PPE or not but he did not have a hardhat strapped on. I wonder why the chain brake didn't stop the chain or was the saw an old one without a chain brake. Didn't say if he was an arborist or not only that he had cut firewood there before. 
One mistake or a combination of mistakes and you don't come home. I write this saddened that one has died in the hope that others may learn from it. Logger, Arborist or Homeownner, this is dangerous work. Wear your PPE.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 22, 2004)

Just a KID... with a whole life ahead of him. What a waste.


----------



## homelite360 (Feb 13, 2004)

kickback will get you into a peck of trouble in a hurry. i had a saw kick on me and take a chunk out of my knee cap. left me with a nasty scar and cronic knee problems in the cold but i still have my leg. i am thankful for that. but it is easy to get killed with any piece of machinery if you are not cautious. after my close call i gained a whole new world of respect for machinery.


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 17, 2004)

Another reminder that accidents are often the result of multiple mistakes... after dark, no hat, chain might have been dull, no chain brake... Change any one of the above and he comes home for dinner... 
Thats why equipment maintenance and PPE are so importanat..


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 17, 2004)

Unfortunately the majority of people who read these post are already aware of the dangers. It's too bad we can't make these required reading in the Home Depot tool rental and outdoor equipment sections.


----------

